# Oyster's Today...starting at 4pm!!



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey Everyone!

Come out today for free oysters starting at our new time of 4pm! We pushed it back an hour so we can have plenty of oysters left for all of our fishing forum favorites!

Plus, we have a $1 off drinks for all forum members! 

Don't forget, we are encouraging cash payments until we get our credit card machines fully up and running! 

Hope to see you all there!

XOXO - Humpday Hottie's


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Humpday Hottie's said:


> Don't forget, we are encouraging cash payments until we get our credit card machines fully up and running!


Thanks for the reminder.

I'll stop and pickup a 5 spot :0


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Raw only?


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

No grill tonight but I will be there!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm going tonight. The New Red Flame hasn't seen the beach yet.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

24ft fishmaster said:


> Raw only?


Yes, Only raw oysters on the half shell are all they serve. 


When we bring the grill that is another story. 

But that happened last week.

Not this week as Stephanie stated above, but they will again in the future.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

X-Shark said:


> I'm going tonight. The New Red Flame hasn't seen the beach yet.


Bobby, I do no think you have seen the beach yet either 

You, the Beach Toll is $1.

But that thing might be more.

PS: Good Looking Ride!!!


----------



## ALIENation (Mar 25, 2015)

Nothing but... raw... the only way to eat oysters. Any other way or form is destructive to the animal rendering it inedible!


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Yes, that is a beautiful truck, congrats !

RH


----------



## Jlars (Apr 2, 2014)

Anyone going April 1st? Ive got some fresh sheep and squid. Brought down a bag of cheese curds to share


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Bump


----------

